# Simeone potrebbe lasciare l'Atletico Madrid:"Rifletto..."



## admin (29 Maggio 2016)

Potrebbe essere finito il ciclo di Diego Pablo Simeone all'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, l'allenatore argentino potrebbe lasciare i colchoneros dopo la nuova delusione in finale di Champions. Lo stesso Simeone, ieri sera, nel post partita, ha affermato:"Ora devo riflettere". Quale futuro? Tutte le panchine delle big sono occupate, ad eccezione del Psg che potrebbe proseguire ancora con Blanc. Di conseguenza, Simeone potrebbe recidere di restare fermo un anno per ricaricare le pile.


----------



## kolao95 (29 Maggio 2016)

Penso pure io che sia finito il suo ciclo all'Atletico.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Maggio 2016)

Buonissimo allenatore , gran carattere , discreta intelligenza tattica e carisma da vendere. Forse ha capito che il Spagna è come lottare contro i mulini a vento, in altri campionati potrebbe dire maggiormente la sua e provare a vincere qualcosa in più. Inoltre è giovanissimo (46 anni).


----------



## 666psycho (29 Maggio 2016)

non mi dispiacerebbe come allenatore...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Maggio 2016)

Ecco, se davvero vogliamo iniziare un nuovo ciclo, si vada da lui e gli si presenti un'offerta economica importante e soprattutto un progetto tecnico serio. Difficilmente accettera', vista la sua passione per i colori nerazzurri, ma almeno ci abbiamo provato.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ecco, se davvero vogliamo iniziare un nuovo ciclo, si vada da lui e gli si presenti un'offerta economica importante e soprattutto un progetto tecnico serio. Difficilmente accettera', vista la sua passione per i colori nerazzurri, ma almeno ci abbiamo provato.



Ma figurati sta storia dell'interista possa incidere.. presenta un progetto vincente ed lui arriva di corsa. La panchina del Milan stiamo parlando con tanto di soldi e progetti seri.


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2016)

Magari riuscissimo a prenderlo. Magari.


----------



## 666psycho (29 Maggio 2016)

e Galliani pensa a Giampaolo, Ventura...


----------



## wfiesso (29 Maggio 2016)

dire "magari" è riduttivo


----------



## kolao95 (29 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma figurati sta storia dell'interista possa incidere.. presenta un progetto vincente ed lui arriva di corsa. La panchina del Milan stiamo parlando con tanto di soldi e progetti seri.



Ma poi interista di che? Metà dei nerazzurri lo odia perché segnò un gol con la maglia della Lazio nel 5 maggio..


----------



## Jino (29 Maggio 2016)

Partiamo da un presupposto, se Simeone fosse in lizza per venire al Milan significa che sono arrivati i cinesi ed un botto di soldi. Ecco che arrivati a quel punto non lo vorrei il cholo, mi spiace ma non c'entra nulla con lo stile del Milan.


----------



## Djici (29 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Partiamo da un presupposto, se Simeone fosse in lizza per venire al Milan significa che sono arrivati i cinesi ed un botto di soldi. Ecco che arrivati a quel punto non lo vorrei il cholo, mi spiace ma non c'entra nulla con lo stile del Milan.



Stai parlando di stile come persona o come gioco ?
Perche se stai parlando di gioco non e che Emery fa calcio spettacolo... eppure su questo forum almeno un 80% prega ogni sera che venga lo spagnolo (e io ne faccio parte... sopratutto quando sento i nomi italiani).


----------



## Snake (29 Maggio 2016)

Tra due anni ci sono i mondiali...


----------



## Jino (29 Maggio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Stai parlando di stile come persona o come gioco ?
> Perche se stai parlando di gioco non e che Emery fa calcio spettacolo... eppure su questo forum almeno un 80% prega ogni sera che venga lo spagnolo (e io ne faccio parte... sopratutto quando sento i nomi italiani).



Entrambi. Il gioco è il problema minore, come dici tu Emery pure è un tecnico pragmatico più che spettacolare, per me questo non è assolutamente un problema. Parlo di persona, io un tecnico che per interrompere l'azione degli avversari butta in campo volontariamente un pallone non lo vorrei mai al Milan. Ok far di tutto per vincere, ma bassezze come questa non vorrei mai appartenessero alla mia squadra.


----------



## Djici (29 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Entrambi. Il gioco è il problema minore, come dici tu Emery pure è un tecnico pragmatico più che spettacolare, per me questo non è assolutamente un problema. Parlo di persona, io un tecnico che per interrompere l'azione degli avversari butta in campo volontariamente un pallone non lo vorrei mai al Milan. Ok far di tutto per vincere, ma bassezze come questa non vorrei mai appartenessero alla mia squadra.



Infatti neanche a me piacciono questi gesti ma immaginare che passiamo da Brocchi a Simeone mi farebbe passare il tutto.

Poi ovviamente un nome che abbia il 100% dei consensi non esiste... ma Simeone sarebbe sicuramente il top. Forse solo un paio di nomi sarebbero migliori (Guardiola, Klopp...)


----------



## Aragorn (29 Maggio 2016)

Ero convintissimo che sarebbe andato al Chelsea, infatti l'annuncio di Conte mi ha un po' spiazzato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere finito il ciclo di Diego Pablo Simeone all'Atletico Madrid. Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset, l'allenatore argentino potrebbe lasciare i colchoneros dopo la nuova delusione in finale di Champions. Lo stesso Simeone, ieri sera, nel post partita, ha affermato:"Ora devo riflettere". Quale futuro? Tutte le panchine delle big sono occupate, ad eccezione del Psg che potrebbe proseguire ancora con Blanc. Di conseguenza, Simeone potrebbe recidere di restare fermo un anno per ricaricare le pile.



Si penso che il ciclo all'Atletico sia finito, lo prenderei subito ma la vedo un pò come Mourinho non verrà mai da noi.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Maggio 2016)

la squadra più di quello che ha fatto in sti anni non può fare....e Simeone si è strameritato una chance in un top team...il problema è che di squadra libere non ce ne sono....al max noi se arrivano sti benedetti cinesi...ma devi cmq fargli un mercato di primissimo livello....


----------



## The P (29 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Entrambi. Il gioco è il problema minore, come dici tu Emery pure è un tecnico pragmatico più che spettacolare, per me questo non è assolutamente un problema. Parlo di persona, io un tecnico che per interrompere l'azione degli avversari butta in campo volontariamente un pallone non lo vorrei mai al Milan. Ok far di tutto per vincere, ma bassezze come questa non vorrei mai appartenessero alla mia squadra.



discorso che approvo. Certo, Simeone tra quelli disponibili mi sembra il migliore in circolazione. Sempre che venisse insieme al preparatore uruguagio. Un fenomeno.


----------



## Jino (29 Maggio 2016)

Djici ha scritto:


> Infatti neanche a me piacciono questi gesti ma immaginare che passiamo da Brocchi a Simeone mi farebbe passare il tutto.
> 
> Poi ovviamente un nome che abbia il 100% dei consensi non esiste... ma Simeone sarebbe sicuramente il top. Forse solo un paio di nomi sarebbero migliori (Guardiola, Klopp...)



Si ma io partivo dal presupposto che se c'è la possibilità che arrivi Simeone significa che ci sono i cinesi ed i soldi, ecco che di nomi importanti in alternativa all'argentino ce ne se sarebbero anche degli altri. Piuttosto tutta la vita Emery.


----------



## The P (29 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma io partivo dal presupposto che se c'è la possibilità che arrivi Simeone significa che ci sono i cinesi ed i soldi, ecco che *di nomi importanti in alternativa all'argentino ce ne se sarebbero* anche degli altri. Piuttosto tutta la vita Emery.



a me, a parte Emery, quelli buoni sembrano tutti accasati.

Mi piacerebbe Bielsa, Hiddink non allena club a parte il Chelsea, mi piacerebbe molto Lucescu, ma pare si sia accasato. Non grossi nomi liberi. Pellegrini spero proprio di no, e neanche Garcia mi fa impazzire.


----------



## fra29 (29 Maggio 2016)

A mio avviso, insieme a Klopp, il migliore per un progetto a lungo termine.
Il suo eventuale arrivo vorrebbe dire che i cinesi fanno sul serio e si torna a prendere gente "da Milan".
Non è spettacolare ma tutto l'ambiente frustrato da questi anni di umiliazioni potrebbe far leva sul suo carisma per ripartire come meglio non si potrebbe. Diciamo che lui è la copia internazionale e vincente di Conte.
Ripeto il top per me è Klopp che ha le sue caratteristiche umane ma propone anche un gioco più spettacolare.
Ovviamente Emery andrebbe non bene ma di più, soprattutto considerando le alternative attuali. Certo che nemmeno con il tecnico del Siviglia non aspettiamoci il Tiki take (che personalmente nemmeno mi fa impazzire). Oltretutto ad oggi in Europa, tranne qualche eccezione (Pochettino e Sarri ad esempio), non mi pare che ci siano mister che brillano per qualità del gioco...
Detto questo Simeone da noi credo non verrebbe mai nemmeno con i cinesi, in primis perché è un uomo vecchio stampo che difficilmente rinnegherebbe il suo passato neroazzurro ma soprattutto perché penso sia il tecnico più ambito, tutte le big ci hanno provato (Chelsea su tutte prima di virare su Andonio), e credo che nel caso il PSG farebbe di tutto per portarlo sotto là Tour Eiffel..
Quindi bellissima suggestione ma prendiamo il primo aereo per Siviglia e prendiamoci Unai..


----------

